

Solving the Data Extraction Problem in 10 Lines of Python - bra-ket
http://rodricios.github.io/posts/solving_the_data_extraction_problem.html

======
fourhoarsemen
Author here. Was hoping to get a discussion going, but I'll just repost when
the time comes.

